# First little ones ever!



## Countrman01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ok so wife fell in love w these two and now the reside at our place. 

So my question is this the black one runs and jumps all over the place while the red is fairly lazy. Don't know really anything about them as they were a rescue of sorts.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What kind of minerals are you giving? They look at least copper and selenium deficient judging by the photos. 

The red one looks sick in the second photo you posted. 

What is his temp?

Is he eating?

Can you get a get a fecal done to include coccidia?

Is he anemic?


----------



## Countrman01 (Jun 7, 2017)

They are getting 
Producer pride sheep and goat DQ Medicated
calf manna
Billy block 
alfalfa pellets
Hay

Been to vet twice once bc temp but antibiotics cleared that and gave probiotics after 4 weeks had passed

Wormed w vet Rx wormer every 30 days w rest of goats


----------



## Countrman01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Forgot to answer 

yes they are eating and urination and deification is normal


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They need a good loose mineral and probably extra selenium and copper supplementation as well.


----------



## Countrman01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Picked up a drench and loose mineral yesterday afternoon. Double checked temps 102.9


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you get fecal tests done?


----------



## Countrman01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Well .... she took a turn for the worst this afternoon and off to the vet we went fecal came back fine but she couldn't stand up and was having seizure like movements. Dr gave an antibiotic and thymus with some thymus to me administered at home twice a day. He suspects polio and thymus


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Omg im sorry to hear that I lost a doe to polio and I hope that's not what it is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 
Hope he pulls through.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very sorry - sending special prayers your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is he?


----------

